# Продам готово-выборный аккордеон Vignoni



## Evgeny32 (5 Июл 2019)

Продаю готово-выборный аккордеон Итальянской фабрики Vignoni.В 2015 году привезен из Италии,известным исполнителем и преподавателем Сервером Абкеримовым.Чешские голоса Титлбах,47 клавиш,цвет клавиш под слоновью кость.Отличный звук,6 подбородных регистров,очень удобная и мягкая выборная клавиатура,насыщенный бас.Длина правой клавиатуры 56 см.Мензура клавиш в правой руке 1 см,ширина клавиш в правой руке 1.8 см.Вес 15 кг.По всем вопросам отвечу лично.Продажа строго в Зеленограде.


----------



## Jupiter (26 Авг 2019)

Знаю этот аккордеон- шикарный инструмент.


----------

